# 2000 Gheenoe Highsider Project



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

About a week into the project (Glassing the decks & cutting out hatches)


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

Week 2.5...priming and painting...


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

Week 3...


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

And the finished product tonight!

3 gallon fuel tank and deep cycle marine battery mounted under the front deck.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You've been busy, turned out great.

                          [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]

Welcome to the forum,
I expect to see some posts in the fishing reports with your boat in the background, real soon!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! What motor are you hanging on it?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job thanks for sharing!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks Great !

All that hard work pays Off  

Dave


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Very Nice [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks all. I'm really looking forward to getting it out on the water.

As for the motor. I'm going to start with the 6 and see how that goes, then try the 15, then sell whichever I dont prefer. Need to get both of them running though. Thats the next order of business.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd probably mount a jackplate and go for the 15.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Great work! I'm planning on doing the exact same to my "Highsider", I just need to get in gear. The decks look great with the hatches built in.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very sweet! Great job.

Kemo


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

You did do a very good job. That boat will get you where you want to be!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Turned out great! I just got back from The Everglades and need to post the build of the Classic.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job. You are going to enjoy that boat.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job. You will want the 15.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

beautiful job! mind telling me what primer and paint u use? I love this color!


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

It's interlux no sand primer and interlux brightside topside paint in standard interlux color "light blue". I ordered it from Discountmarinesupplies.com cause it was much cheaper than most other stores, online or elsewhere. I actually have an extra quart of primer and two quarts of paint cause i ordered way too much. [smiley=headbang2.gif]

1 quart of primer and 2 quarts of paint was enough for 2 coats of primer and 3 coats of paint for me.

primer:
http://www.discountmarinesupplies.com/Interlux_Primers-INTERLUX_FIBERGLASS_NO_SAND_PRIMER.html

paint:
http://www.discountmarinesupplies.com/Interlux_Topside_Paints-INTERLUX_BRIGHTSIDE_TOPSIDE_PAINT.html

I'll sell my extra paint/primer for $70 plus shipping if you're interested. Costs about $100 on the site.


----------

